# Snowboard body armour shirt Forcefield PRO or Demon Force X



## andreyro86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello, 
I'm a beginner/mid level snowboarder and I'm interested in buying a upper body armour. I want it to be like a base layer shirt or something to include also shoulder protection and found 2 options so far:
-Forcefield Pro Shirt Body Armour With Back Protector 
absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Forcefield_Pro_Shirt_Body_Armour_With_Back_Protector_XS-(51057)
-Demon Flex Force X D3O Body Armour Top
absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Demon_Flex_Force_X_D3O_Body_Armour_Top_M_Black-(77850)
I don't do park, just some small jumps so the protection needs to be something basic.
Most important I like to wear it under the jacket and to be breathable most important. The 2 above options seemed ok. Can you give me any advice on which one to pick or if there is some better alternative?
Thank you!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i am a big fan of the d30. I have the older demon snow top non d30 and the lowers are d30
Choose the d30


----------



## andreyro86 (Feb 15, 2015)

hey, thanks, 
Have you have had problems with getting to warm? And I've read that some people found it too restrictive at the shoulders when raising their hands. Any problems with that?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

When weather is 40ish it gets warm so i ditch the winter jacket and put it uner a zip hoodie

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyro86 (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks. I ll probably go with demon. I see it's very popular and lots of review to read.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have the demon. It's great at preventing injury. Only problem is that it gets stinky pretty quickly from the sweat. It doesn't make me too warm, but it doesn't have any significant anti-bacterial or anti-smell coating or whatever. 

I don't have a forcefield thing, but my POC pads don't absorb sweat the way my demon stuff does.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

I have that demon d30 top that you posted. I like it. I don't notice it when I'm riding. It definitely keeps me warm. I started wearing it this season and found that I no longer needed to wear a sweatshirt under my jacket. Just wore a thin base layer, d30 top, and jacket... As mentioned above, lots of days I didn't even need a jacket..


----------



## andreyro86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Great info. After more reading I totally excluded the Forcefield. The only question about the demon remains the front protection. I can probably ignore the chest protection, but does the rib protection cover most of the ribs? cause the position seems to be very low. This winter I got a injury at the ribs in the upper part (under the chest).


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

https://www.knockerball.com/ there you go.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Mine is a little too big on me, bc I bought it off someone here on the forum and thought that it was the size I needed, so the rib protection is lower than my ribs. Not sure where it would sit if it was the right size. Also, the rib protection is not d30.


----------

